# Ryzen 5 3600 stuck 0.55 ghz and low memory read and writespeed



## Emirhan (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi everyone, I bought it the  yesterday ryzen 5 3600 stuck 0.55 ghz I make everything and find solutions .Open the ryzen master and select profile 1 apply and go to settings and disable PROCHOT click after speed back referance speed .Cpu working normal speed but this time ram low write and read speed problem in my case. I don't know how to fix problem. Cpu disable PROCHOT after render and statics test results fine.  Please help me !
=Tryed=
Clear cMos
Im Set xmp profile (not every changes still apply)
Change power plan
Change ram slot
Setting ram speed manual
Game mode activating
Give a extra dram voltage but doesn't matter
Bios update





My system information
Ryzen 5 3600  2000 my country money payed yesterday
Msi x370 krait gaming motherboard
8gb ddr4 3200 mhz a data gammix d30
256gb Samsung nvme 3000 read 2000 write  ssd
1050watt xigmatek 80 plus silver psu
Rx 470 rog strix 4gb gpu
And Wraith prism cpu cooler
I wait your answers .Thank you


----------



## storm-chaser (Oct 28, 2020)

Please download CPU z and post snips of the CPU tab and the memory tab. That will give us all a little more information to work with. Definitely something wonky going on there. lol


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 29, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Please download CPU z and post snips of the CPU tab and the memory tab. That will give us all a little more information to work with. Definitely something wonky going on there. lol


Do that (he has it already), or even better the HWiNFO sensors mode.





Emirhan said:


> Hi everyone, I bought it the  yesterday ryzen 5 3600 stuck 0.55 ghz I make everything and find solutions .Open the ryzen master and select profile 1 apply and go to settings and disable PROCHOT click after speed back referance speed .Cpu working normal speed but this time ram low write and read speed problem in my case. I don't know how to fix problem. Cpu disable PROCHOT after render and statics test results fine.  Please help me !
> =Tryed=
> Clear cMos
> Im Set xmp profile (not every changes still apply)
> ...


Your R15 and CPU-Z scores are fine. This is how a R5 3600 performs on these.
I don know why AIDA64 shows these numbers. Though I see on AIDA64 your CPU doent seem to boost and stays on base clock (3600MHz).
What power plan are you using?
What other settings have you changed into BIOS?
How is the temperature of the CPU on idle and under load?

Show us a screenshot of HWiNFO like the one above during AIDA64 and R15 (thats 2 screenshots).


----------



## basco (Oct 29, 2020)

did ya try older version?
could it have to do with 1x8gb in single channel?


----------



## jesdals (Oct 29, 2020)

Well I do not understand your CPU-z benchmark score - if the CPU is running that low? Try to look at the sub menu tools and open clocks







I am sure its running faster than 0,59GHz with your score

Just did a quick run on my 3800x


----------



## Emirhan (Oct 29, 2020)

Thank you all answers my problem fixed.  everything work fine after change cpu ryzen 5 2600  . i bought ryzen 7 2700. Cpu change after everythings just fine .


----------



## milewski1015 (Oct 29, 2020)

Emirhan said:


> Thank you all answers my problem fixed.  everything work fine after change cpu ryzen 5 2600  . i bought ryzen 7 2700. Cpu change after everythings just fine .


So you just swapped out the 3600 for a worse CPU? Seems like not the best option since you bought the 3600 a few days ago and both the 2600 and 2700 are objectively worse than the 3600


----------



## Emirhan (Oct 29, 2020)

milewski1015 said:


> So you just swapped out the 3600 for a worse CPU? Seems like not the best option since you bought the 3600 a few days ago and both the 2600 and 2700 are objectively worse than the 3600


This is true but i cant make anything ,my motherboard not working stable ryzen 3000 series. i feel sad.



milewski1015 said:


> So you just swapped out the 3600 for a worse CPU? Seems like not the best option since you bought the 3600 a few days ago and both the 2600 and 2700 are objectively worse than the 3600


This time low fps and bottleneck problem i f*ck ryzen i sell my computer and buy intel.


----------



## X71200 (Oct 29, 2020)

Sounds like you need to fine tune that CPU, you tested older / rather unreliable benchmarks and got worse scores but even then the scores still didn't result the performance of a 550 Mhz CPU. I don't get how you made that CPU work at that speed even, it's probably a wrong reading. I dealt with these chips quite a bit in the recent months, they're not rocket science at all. By default you should have Precision Boost on and the CPU working fine, and if that's not cutting you - you could dive into CBS in the BIOS and tweak around extensively, turn some functions on and off... whatnot. Don't do this if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 29, 2020)

Emirhan said:


> my motherboard not working stable


What's the motherboard model you have installed?

System Specs?


			https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs


----------



## milewski1015 (Oct 29, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> What's the motherboard model you have installed?
> 
> System Specs?
> 
> ...





Emirhan said:


> Ryzen 5 3600 2000 my country money payed yesterday
> Msi x370 krait gaming motherboard
> 8gb ddr4 3200 mhz a data gammix d30
> 256gb Samsung nvme 3000 read 2000 write ssd
> ...


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 29, 2020)

Emirhan said:


> Hi everyone, I bought it the yesterday ryzen 5 3600 stuck 0.55 ghz I make everything and find solutions


For the Ryzen 5 3600 are you running the latest BIOS update to support the 3600?

Edit: https://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A33v1JS.zip (Update posted on 2020-07-09)


----------



## Emirhan (Oct 29, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> For the Ryzen 5 3600 are you running the latest BIOS update to support the 3600?


Yes support 3000 series latest version bios installed


----------



## X71200 (Oct 29, 2020)

Might be worth saving whatever BIOS values are important and resetting those related to the CPU or something when you install the 3600. I'd say do a fresh start with it, if you have problems, report back.


----------



## Emirhan (Oct 29, 2020)

X71200 said:


> Might be worth saving whatever BIOS values are important and resetting those related to the CPU or something when you install the 3600. I'd say do a fresh start with it, if you have problems, report back.


I change my cpu ryzen 7 2700 but this time i have very low Fps and low gpu usage problem


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 29, 2020)

X71200 said:


> Might be worth saving whatever BIOS values are important and resetting those related to the CPU or something when you install the 3600. I'd say do a fresh start with it, if you have problems, report back.


The Bios should detect the CPU change, and default to optimized defaults asking you to press F1 to enter the BIOS or F2 to save the optimized defaults. My older MSI B350, and B450 Tomahawk both behave the same way if you change the CPU or DDR4.


----------



## Emirhan (Oct 29, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> The Bios should detect the CPU change, and default to optimized defaults asking you to press F1 to enter the BIOS or F2 to save the optimized defaults.


 I  try 3 or 4 times reset bios and now make clean windows installing


----------



## X71200 (Oct 29, 2020)

Yes, CPU change should do that. There could be other things also though, hence why I'd suggest going through the BIOS and inspecting / saving or keeping stuff in mind.


----------



## milewski1015 (Oct 30, 2020)

Have you installed all drivers (chipset and others for mobo), gpu drivers, etc? If you're still having similar issues after swapping CPU that's a clue that the CPU was never the culprit in the first place


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 30, 2020)

Emirhan said:


> I  try 3 or 4 times reset bios and now make clean windows installing


Also,
You may already done some of that but...

1. Update BIOS to the latest
2. Update Chipset drivers to the latest from AMD drivers wedsite only
3. Update windows to the latest available version
4. Choose “Ryzen Balanced” power plan

You can also spend some time to run benchmarks when having HWiNFO open and take screenshots during load, and post them here for many eyes to see and maybe spot anything weird.


----------

